# Dose any one know how Google works?



## justinhcase (Jun 3, 2021)

Someone made an unnecessary and completely fabricated complaint about my profile on Facebook, claiming I had been spouting hate speech on various posts, which I managed to appeal and have unblocked.
Then I notice someone had attacked my Google business account and closed down my gold buyer listing for over a month.
It looks like it was a sustained attack over about a month beforehand with slowly dropping numbers before being lock off completely.
I have managed to get my account reactivated, but my listing has gone to crap and eight years of work looks like it was flushed down the drain.
No way to know just how much trade I lost, I still had clients coming in, now the people asking on the phone if I was still in operation are starting to make more sense.
I wonder who's narcissistic injury that was revenge for?
If there was a specialist I could trust to help, I would be very grateful.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 3, 2021)

As simple as it is. Did you go to your privacy settings on Fb, and Google, and log out of all unknown devices. Fb used to be really bad with it. If someone hacked your account and all you did was a new password, the assailant could still be logged in.

Was fb jail from a post in a group? It's fairly common there always is that one person that will complain or have a vendetta with anything that lives.

Just thinking about it with your business account... I would use due diligence in caution. If you had any of your clients info saved in that somewhere. You don't need someone spoofing you to con them.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 3, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> As simple as it is. Did you go to your privacy settings on Fb, and Google, and log out of all unknown devices. Fb used to be really bad with it. If someone hacked your account and all you did was a new password, the assailant could still be logged in.
> 
> Was fb jail from a post in a group? It's fairly common there always is that one person that will complain or have a vendetta with anything that lives.
> 
> Just thinking about it with your business account... I would use due diligence in caution. If you had any of your clients info saved in that somewhere. You don't need someone spoofing you to con them.


No, the account seems to be intact and only my one email is still in use.
Usually the first thing an intruder with do is try and lock you out of your own account.
This seems to be an outside attack using false reporting at the least and possibly a manipulation of routing instructions.
To be honest, I do not really know or how to work it out.
I did really piss off some Indian phone scammers who were continually calling my trading line five to ten times a day, they seemed to stop when I started offering a reward for information that would lead to their employers arrest after years of harassment.
That would be the only people I am aware of who would have the man power for a brut force attack like this.
But one of my most endearing talents is being able to piss off dishonest and narcissistic individuals from a great distance with very little effort, so who can tell, It might be more local competition, I would like to know but have no way of telling.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 5, 2021)

Been in some quite intense conventions with Google.
All google said after putting it back up was it was never down, despite putting a notice on my account informing me and requiring I appeal.
Hoarse as Redrum(old race horse) after half an hour with another Indian chap from Google, telling me what I think has happened is impossible and did not happen at all, Google has nothing to do with listings, and they can not be manipulated by outside entities, but he had a good video for me to watch on how to improve my placing.
So I took about an hour debating how algorithms work and how if a malicious person with nefarious intent employed enough people to man computers they can affect the outcome adversely.
I think it seems to have worked from here, but that might just be a local filter put up to please me.
A few friends have check from there I.P. how gold buyer in Exeter and Devon looks on Google map and business and say it looks good to them.
If it is as good placement as I have here those bastards might have done me a good turn forcing google to deal with me at such a level.
I do not suppose they want people knowing just how vulnerable their system is. Or I did ask from help form a few friends.
I still do not know what happened for sure.
Let us hope they come back with the data analysis on site traffic I have requested.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 5, 2021)

I put a fake GPS locator on and did the same with maps, and Google+. But I think Google is stupid in a lot of ways. They used to call our business 3 times a day asking if we wanted to buy ad space when never even tried. But had stellar ratings already. 

DDOS attacks can be done by one man. Bitcoin miners in the beginning were doing this to rivals.

Andrew


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 5, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> I put a fake GPS locator on and did the same with maps, and Google+. But I think Google is stupid in a lot of ways. They used to call our business 3 times a day asking if we wanted to buy ad space when never even tried. But had stellar ratings already.
> 
> DDOS attacks can be done by one man. Bitcoin miners in the beginning were doing this to rivals.
> 
> Andrew



Thank you.
Yes, I think it started out as quite aggressive suggestions I employ them to"Up my placement on Google".
First through email, then Unsolicited phone calls five and ten times a day.
When that did not work, they turned to trying to impersonate every denomination of local service and bank official that are in my local directory.
If ever they take the time to employ an eliquition teacher for more than a few years, we will be in some trouble.
But luckily there lax attitude, appalling phone manner and a handy little application I happen to have on my phone line that analyse the background noise and enters its unique "Dead Room" footprint to a database automatically helped me distinguish when it was them, even though they have developed the ability to freak the phone system and appear to be a local, London or mobile number at will. (Who would have thought all that time running rave sound systems and studios would come in so handy? But I have to admit more than a little kit leant from my friends in the IDF)
I suppose the person behind the operation may have taken exception to my starting to offer a £1000, reward in gold for anyone who managed to get the perpetrator convicted of the offence.
I had tried being nice, nasty, funny, angry, I even handed my phone to a friend who runs a gay hotline for a week but nothing got rid of them.
My logic, if he is paying his people a pound a day, my offering £1000 might get a bite.
It seems it did.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 5, 2021)

And just to say.
The 4.6 score is because of the girlfriend of a chap whose trailer family has aspirations of starting a rival business next to me.
My initial contact was a chap called Luck Horler with an Egyptian style locket.
He did not like I only pay to a bank account for such trades and left.
He came back after he had tried all the other shops and been offered about half as much.
I got him to actually sign a contract for about 12g of 375 as he was being so doggy.
In such cases I take the item and wait until the police tell me it is not stolen before paying out, this takes about two hours in most cases.
But he wanted to come up to my privet office and watch me do the paper work and bank transfer.
Well that is not something I am at all likely to submit to without quite a compelling argument.
So I explained he had already signed a contract that specified exactly how our transaction should go forth.
He did not react well.
Pushed me out of the way, grabbed the gold off of the scales and ran out of my office, So fast I kind of have the notion he has done that before.
Police no good, he did leave a very nasty review on my google until he sent another of his"Family" in.
At that point I had had enough, so had it pointed out to him how escalation with me has historically been rather a bad idea for people, and he withdrew his review.
But his girlfriends stayed, as she did not actually say anything a court could act against.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 10, 2021)

So after some twenty email, google have just spent another half hour telling me that what I think has happened is impossible and the problem was with a Google violation that appeared after eight years and then evaporated again.
God I just hate being lied to!
They know exactly what is going on and the problem looks much larger than I had at first thought.
https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/web-extortion-scam-threatens-to-flag-sites-to-google-as-spam


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 9, 2021)

This is a larger problem that I thought.
How many boiler rooms do there criminals have?
https://youtu.be/yfr0BVCMAZA


----------



## galenrog (Jul 9, 2021)

justinhcase said:


> This is a larger problem that I thought.
> How many boiler rooms do there criminals have?
> https://youtu.be/yfr0BVCMAZA



Thousands

Time for more coffee.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 9, 2021)

galenrog said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > This is a larger problem that I thought.
> ...



Well, thank goodness Semtex and petrol is so cheap.
Do you happen to have any of their address by any chance?


----------



## rickbb (Aug 24, 2021)

In a sort of related incident.

A photography forum I visit a commercial photographer had his web site and FB account banned and blocked. 

He was sent an email "alert" about fraud complaints and they wanted him to scan his photo ID and send it to them to prove his ID to unlock his account. (Which the fool did.)

Red flags should have been going off, but he was in such a tizzy to get his business back online that he sent them the ID.

You guessed it, FB never asks for a photo ID, and even if they did what are they comparing it to, you don't send one it to setup a page. Scammers now have stolen his ID and opened 10's of thousands of dollars in credit cards in his name. 

In the coming years expect to see more such things, and be alert, it's not a matter of if you will get attacked, but when.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 25, 2021)

rickbb said:


> In a sort of related incident.
> 
> A photography forum I visit a commercial photographer had his web site and FB account banned and blocked.
> 
> ...



I have just had another nasty one through.
Quite evidently, just a rather nasty example of mankind testing the waters.
If he had managed to get onto my internet computer, he would have been quite bored and worked out I am far more trouble than I am of profit for him.
A very long-winded way to threaten someone.
If he sent any of my friends videos of me masturbating, they are more likely to hunt him down and hurt him that I am. 
LOL
Anyone recognise the writing style or had similar?

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
Sent: 24 Aug 2021 13:40:54 -0400
To: [email protected]
Subject: Payment from your account.

Greetings!

I have to share bad news with you.
Approximately few months ago I have gained access to your devices, which you use for internet browsing.
After that, I have started tracking your internet activities.

Here is the sequence of events: 
Some time ago I have purchased access to email accounts from hackers (nowadays, it is quite simple to purchase such thing online).
Obviously, I have easily managed to log in to your email account (xxxxxxxx).

One week later, I have already installed Trojan virus to Operating Systems of all the devices that you use to access your email.
In fact, it was not really hard at all (since you were following the links from your inbox emails).
All ingenious is simple. =)

This software provides me with access to all the controllers of your devices (e.g., your microphone, video camera and keyboard).
I have downloaded all your information, data, photos, web browsing history to my servers.
I have access to all your messengers, social networks, emails, chat history and contacts list.
My virus continuously refreshes the signatures (it is driver-based), and hence remains invisible for antivirus software.

Likewise, I guess by now you understand why I have stayed undetected until this letter...

While gathering information about you, I have discovered that you are a big fan of adult websites.
You really love visiting porn websites and watching exciting videos, while enduring an enormous amount of pleasure.
Well, I have managed to record a number of your dirty scenes and montaged a few videos, which show the way you masturbate and reach orgasms.

If you have doubts, I can make a few clicks of my mouse and all your videos will be shared to your friends, colleagues and relatives.
I have also no issue at all to make them available for public access.
I guess, you really don't want that to happen, considering the specificity of the videos you like to watch, (you perfectly know what I mean) it will cause a true catastrophe for you.

Let's settle it this way:
You transfer $1650 USD to me (in bitcoin equivalent according to the exchange rate at the moment of funds transfer), and once the transfer is received, I will delete all this dirty stuff right away.
After that we will forget about each other. I also promise to deactivate and delete all the harmful software from your devices. Trust me, I keep my word.

This is a fair deal and the price is quite low, considering that I have been checking out your profile and traffic for some time by now.
In case, if you don't know how to purchase and transfer the bitcoins - you can use any modern search engine.

Here is my bitcoin wallet: 19AXt8DjBCJEXaoqYf3hF7UieTjKpT5Gkm

You have less than 48 hours from the moment you opened this email (precisely 2 days).

Things you need to avoid from doing:
*Do not reply me (I have created this email inside your inbox and generated the return address).
*Do not try to contact police and other security services. In addition, forget about telling this to you friends. If I discover that (as you can see, it is really not so hard, considering that I control all your systems) - your video will be shared to public right away. 
*Don't try to find me - it is absolutely pointless. All the cryptocurrency transactions are anonymous.
*Don't try to reinstall the OS on your devices or throw them away. It is pointless as well, since all the videos have already been saved at remote servers.

Things you don't need to worry about:
*That I won't be able to receive your funds transfer.
- Don't worry, I will see it right away, once you complete the transfer, since I continuously track all your activities (my trojan virus has got a remote-control feature, something like TeamViewer).
*That I will share your videos anyway after you complete the funds transfer.
- Trust me, I have no point to continue creating troubles in your life. If I really wanted that, I would do it long time ago! 

Everything will be done in a fair manner!

One more thing... Don't get caught in similar kind of situations anymore in future!
My advice - keep changing all your passwords on a frequent basis


----------



## acpeacemaker (Aug 25, 2021)

Wow that moron either is using his personal wallet or he actually has gotten a couple biters.

https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/19AXt8DjBCJEXaoqYf3hF7UieTjKpT5Gkm

Doesn't surprise me as they will try anything. To bad there probably really isn't any way to contact him. I would tell him post away but I want my royalties. Could always send 1 sat/byte with a message tagged to his wallet address. Everyone that looks at the blockchain could see whatever you tagged.

Andrew


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 25, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> Wow that moron either is using his personal wallet or he actually has gotten a couple biters.
> 
> https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/19AXt8DjBCJEXaoqYf3hF7UieTjKpT5Gkm
> 
> ...



I am just waiting for someone to recognise the wallet or email.
Also, quite a distinctive righting manner.
Though the identity of the individual is hidden, the blockchain is not, so anyone receiving Bitcoin from him will know where it came from.
Most legitimate individuals would dob him in, but I expect this will be run through the drug industry before it is ever realised.
Funny how the cryptocurrency has grown in the exact same chartable expansion as the cocohana industry.
Both industry almost on the exact same parabolic curve.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 31, 2021)

someone has been sending him/her/it money. 6 deposits totaling over $6K.

That wallet address can be reported to someone, (FBI, Interpol, etc.). and they can lock the wallet and seize the money.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 1, 2021)

rickbb said:


> someone has been sending him/her/it money. 6 deposits totaling over $6K.
> 
> That wallet address can be reported to someone, (FBI, Interpol, etc.). and they can lock the wallet and seize the money.



Thats not how bitcoin works. Anyone could report a wallet, but it wont be seized, stopped, or locked in that way. Anyone that holds the private keys to a wallet can spend or recieve coins. Bitcoin is anonymous.

But depending on the nature of the wallet. Say whatever conman advertising the same wallet address over and over. They could eventually find the owner behind a username and get him that way. Even then would have to find him with the private keys, opened spendable wallet, or him handing them over to authorities.


----------



## rickbb (Sep 1, 2021)

Someone can freeze/confiscate the money. It happened a few weeks ago to one of the ransomware pirate's bitcoin accounts. They retrieved millions. 

They say they have the "private key" but just how did the FBI get the key? No one is saying. 

We can think it's anonymous all we want, but if a powerful actor, (government or otherwise), wants it, it's gone. 

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/department-justice-seizes-23-million-cryptocurrency-paid-ransomware-extortionists-darkside

"As alleged in the supporting affidavit, by reviewing the Bitcoin public ledger, law enforcement was able to track multiple transfers of bitcoin and identify that approximately 63.7 bitcoins, representing the proceeds of the victim’s ransom payment, had been transferred to a specific address, for which the FBI has the “private key,” or the rough equivalent of a password needed to access assets accessible from the specific Bitcoin address. This bitcoin represents proceeds traceable to a computer intrusion and property involved in money laundering and may be seized pursuant to criminal and civil forfeiture statutes."


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 1, 2021)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/06/08/fbi-likely-exploited-sloppy-password-storage-to-seize-colonial-ransom.html

Theres also 3rd party wallets like coinbase that will work with a govt under a warrant. Which in this case it was said the wallet was seized after the warrant was issued. 

Never trust anyone with your coins. No 3rd party anything.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 3, 2021)

"Respected

Please kindly confirm the attached bank details transfer request to enable our bank
proceed with the transfers as instructed by our purchase term regarding
your pending offer.

Awaiting your urgent reply.

Best Regards,"
Humm, Dose anyone keep a dirty computer to open suspect attachments and analyse their content?
I have a feeling this is a trogon attachment.
I would love to hear the opinion of a better trained person who understand their programming.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 3, 2021)

I would for you if i was home.

If you have an extra cell phone you dont mind doing data factory resets on, you could use that.

Connect to a wifi and make a fake email, gmail, hotmail etc. Forward the email to your fake email address and and open it that way. 

Also


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 9, 2021)

justinhcase said:


> No, the account seems to be intact and only my one email is still in use.
> Usually the first thing an intruder with do is try and lock you out of your own account.
> This seems to be an outside attack using false reporting at the least and possibly a manipulation of routing instructions.
> To be honest, I do not really know or how to work it out.
> ...



I wish I could help you beyond this:
Per the highlighted, the idiot cons do that. Smart ones will sit and wait until the time is right to strike, or until they have found information that is of value to them.
I.E. my dumb arse sister in law literally gave one of those phone scammers ALL her information... she 'swore it was legit'. Well, 3 months later when her tax return came in, it was in her account for 2 whole minutes before *poof*, up and gone like a fart in the wind.
-what really got me on that whole ordeal, is her bank covered her losses! Even though it was ONLY because of her ignorance and negligence...she basically handed it to them..

Anway. Maybe you can pin point the start timeframe a little better and get a better idea of who may be stealing your pie.

Goodluck my friend

Edit to add: crypto is non anonymous..everything is recorded on the blockchain, once it is, it is written in stone. Cannot be manipulated or anything. However... there are some crypto that offer truly anonymous transactions by shuffling funds through 1 times generated wallet addresses and eventually get to the end..
Monero is a big one. "In no one we trust" is their one-liner.
Another one, a newer one, I cant recall off top. ..but yah, right now the crypto exchanges are wanting to play nice w them government folk, so they dont tax them to death in new legislation, or straight up "ban" them (vpn, anyone?)

...personally, I think bitcoin is overrated. Ethereum is wayyy too fee heavy. I got my money on AVAX and BSC (through trustwallet, of course)


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 30, 2021)

Hmm!
Seems legitimate! LOL


----------

